# Do people live in a cave?



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if these people ever read a paper or listen to the radio. Chances are pretty good that if you have a desert tortoise, you probably know the rules regulating them, and if not, you at least know that there ARE rules regulating them.

In this morning's paper there's an ad in the classified pet section selling large desert tortoises $50 to $150.

I called the number to let them know that they are encouraging the DFG to slap a $10,000 fine on them, but it was their answering machine. I also left a message that if the tortoises were picked up from the desert, the fine would be $50,000 for each tortoise, and it would behoove them to remove that ad from the paper as quickly as they could!

At least once a year I send a letter to the editor about desert tortoises and the rules, and my letters are always printed. I know not everyone reads the Letters to the Editor, but if you have a tortoise, you need to learn all you can about them. Its all over the internet. There's no excuse for these people!

Yvonne


----------



## Itort (Sep 20, 2009)

I have the same type experience with ornates in Iowa (they are protected here) and I point out you can't sell or posess them am often told mind my own business. I do know one case where the warned party was caught and severly fined (ya).


----------



## Shelly (Sep 20, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I called the number to let them know that they are encouraging the DFG to slap a $10,000 fine on them,



You should contact fish and game about that ad.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2009)

Shelly said:


> You should contact fish and game about that ad.



I am planning on calling them tomorrow as soon as they open! We have an office here in town, so I'm sure one of their employees must have seen the ad...but I'm calling them anyway!

Yvonne


----------



## dmmj (Sep 20, 2009)

Actually the only part of a newspaper I read anymore is the letter's to the editors and the opinon sections, I am no longer really interesed in the news just people's view points on various topics. As for selling desert tortoises tell fish and game maybe a couple of 10K dollar fines will make people stop, besides why would anyone buy one when you can get one for free and legally thru the turtle clubs and the state?


----------



## Laura (Sep 21, 2009)

its going to take somone getting fined and it making the news to get the point across to people. I hate making examples of One person.. but it has to be done. 
and Yes Yvonne, Lots of people DO live in caves.... they just dont give a rats butt about rules or laws either.. they are above them. They, the laws, are stupid.. whatever!


----------



## 13skoots (Sep 21, 2009)

Sometimes ads like this are run by people who tell you that the tortiose is free, the charge is for documentation and processing. You can be sure you will not get a tortoise unless you pay the fees. This ad was for large tortioses, not babys. If the seller raised these tortioses, then they have no excuse for not being aware of the laws. I just hope these were not stolen from proper owners or taken from the wild.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 22, 2009)

Some people are unaware, some are pathetically uninformed, and some are just willfully ignorant. The rest are in denial because reality would make them uncomfortable! So basically yes, they do live in a cave, but the cave is all in their head--you know, where their brain should be.


----------

